# 'Bubble Bath' for the hummingbirds



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

While visiting my sister in No. CA last Sept., ( I'm a little slow in getting my pictures organized, LOL!!) 
I was able to spend some time watching the hummingbirds enjoy the top of her lovely fountain.​
*The Fountain*









*Those water bubbles really tickle my tummy*









*Water droplet on my beak*









*Air drying my wings*









At times, there were several hummingbirds hovering close to the fountain awaiting their turn to enjoy the 'bubbles'.​
Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*I may not be a Humming bird . . .*

. . . But I sure like to sing.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

A lot of action around that fountain. I would sit in front of it all day if I could waiting to see what happens next. 

*



( I'm a little slow in getting my pictures organized, LOL!!)

Click to expand...

*Really? LOL!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Amazing photos!! I've never seen a hummingbird in person - they are fascinating though the way they hover. Bathing in a fountain - now THAT's luxury


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos, Cindy! Thanks for sharing them!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVE THE PICTURES, CINDY!!

How fun, to watch those "energetic" hummers!!

I bet you had a GREAT time watching the "action!"

Love and hugs


Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wonderful pictures! I've seen hummers 'bathing' on wet leaves, but never like that. Cool!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh my God Cindy...the pleasures you capture with your lens. I love hummers, but have never seen one so cute.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow Cindy, 


Those are great..!


What a sweet little Hummer!

And the other one too!


Phil
l v


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Ah, birds are such lively, bright creatures... Certainly make your days a lot brighter with their enthusiasm. This, we see every day in all different kinds of birds, whether it be humming birds, ducks, pigeons or parrots, or any other birds.

Great pictures.


Vasp


----------

